# Buying a Cruze diesel.



## TX CTD (Oct 24, 2014)

Yes and it's not the best time for this, but you may get some more movement at the end of the month which is also the end of a quarter. If they've already moved $000's then there's not much left. The only other thing I can think of is trying again at the end of the year, but that's a real long wait


----------



## Black20cruze (Mar 8, 2015)

The CTD is suited for eway. Stop and go cuts mileage in half and it's engine noise is noticeable at slow speeds. I love the car but wouldn't recommend it for city driving. Also trans goes to neutral at stops and you need to wait for the clunk after you let off the brake to take off without jerking. You also may have issues with dpf, short trips don't favor it. Again, I love it, it's not for everone. If I run errand in town I take the truck


----------



## Black20cruze (Mar 8, 2015)

Get the oil pan heater if your temps go below 0 f


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I am not much help here as I was an early adopter and paid $26K out the door for a $25690 car. That being said, after 108K miles i think it's been worth every penny.


----------



## bowtieblue (May 26, 2014)

Are you looking at a new/leftover 2014 or a new 2015? Getting a 2014 would probably save you an additional $2,500 over a comparable 2015.


----------



## International harvester (Mar 23, 2015)

23,500. Sound good


----------



## International harvester (Mar 23, 2015)

I ment 23,500 on a 2015. Thanks for all the replys


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Depends on the options, I suppose, but here is one in my area for <$23K.

New 2015 Chevrolet Cruze Diesel For Sale in Vienna, VA | VIN: 1G1P75SZ1F7157418


----------



## bowtieblue (May 26, 2014)

International harvester said:


> I ment 23,500 on a 2015.


How good of a deal $23,500 is will depend on options and what rebates are included at that price.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> Depends on the options, I suppose, but here is one in my area for <$23K.
> 
> New 2015 Chevrolet Cruze Diesel For Sale in Vienna, VA | VIN: 1G1P75SZ1F7157418


Add 599 processing fee and 825 freight to that. (Small Print) 22599+599+825=24023. Still not a bad deal on MSRP=$27050

It's the first one

http://www.koonschevybuickgmc.com/n...ius=false&showSubmit=true&showSelections=true


----------



## rajon (Mar 11, 2015)

My 2014 stickered at $29 something and I paid $23 something with tax title and license (employee pricing) so you are doing really well.


----------



## bowtieblue (May 26, 2014)

diesel said:


> Add 599 processing fee and 825 freight to that. (Small Print) 22599+599+825=24023.


I hate when dealers do that in advertising or online......exclude freight, factor in rebates that not everyone qualifies for, require a high "processing" fee, etc.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Yup. Worst thing to do because when I try to buy something and these fees pop up I just leave. Did it with the first cruze I looked at. Homie don't play that. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

bowtieblue said:


> I hate when dealers do that in advertising or online......exclude freight, factor in rebates that not everyone qualifies for, require a high "processing" fee, etc.


This one is slightly better than most I've seen. Most of them include every rebate that very few people qualify for. And probably nobody qualifies for all of them.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

When I got mine in Sept. 2013, I traded in a Grand Prix that I was $2500 upside-down on, and even after tax, title, license, and freight, drove away with my CTD basically at sticker price. I might have been able to do a touch better, but it was a warm day at the end of September and the heater was out on the Pontiac, so I was satisfied enough with the deal given the circumstances.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Black20cruze said:


> Get the oil pan heater if your temps go below 0 f


Not needed myself and many others have no issues with negative weather without it.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

MilTownSHO said:


> Not needed myself and many others have no issues with negative weather without it.


Yeah. I didn't plug mine in all winter, since my recalled cord hasn't been replaced yet. Didn't really notice any ill effects. As a $100 option, I still think it was worth the investment, though, since I didn't know at the time of purchase to what extent it was going to e useful.


----------



## ironflower (Oct 28, 2014)

If you are a USAA member you can get a extra $750 and they have a service were they will negotiate the price for you.
It can save you a lot of time and hassle. I was also a credit union member and received a extra $250.


----------



## Black20cruze (Mar 8, 2015)

MilTownSHO said:


> Black20cruze said:
> 
> 
> > Get the oil pan heater if your temps go below 0 f
> ...


It's not needed, just sayin it's a good deal for $100.00, not a question of will it start or not, mine started in -10 ok without being plugged in, it's just easier on the moving parts to start with warmer oil. Plus the car heats up quicker which is better for dpf, fuel consumption, and your ass. You can't notice any negative effects till years down the road, then again you'll never know.
Just peace of mind for me.


----------



## International harvester (Mar 23, 2015)

I bought today at 23,700. I guess they come in two trims. Mine is the lesser of the two. All I can see is that mine doesnt have a sunroof maps gps and park assist. It does have leather heated seats cruise and touch screen my link revers cam... I jumped at the 0.0% for 72 months. I put down a big payment and got my payments really low.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

International harvester said:


> I bought today at 23,700. I guess they come in two trims. Mine is the lesser of the two. All I can see is that mine doesnt have a sunroof maps gps and park assist. It does have leather heated seats cruise and touch screen my link revers cam... I jumped at the 0.0% for 72 months. I put down a big payment and got my payments really low.


Good deal, congrats on the purchase. Post up some pictures of the new car when you've got a chance.


----------



## No Mo' Spirit (Oct 28, 2014)

My diesel doesn't have a sunroof either, and frankly I don't miss at all.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

No Mo' Spirit said:


> My diesel doesn't have a sunroof either, and frankly I don't miss at all.


It was one of my must haves. It was make or break for me. I had to have a sunroof. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## JRB'sOilburningCruze (Feb 25, 2015)

Congrats!! Enjoy it. I just cracked 2,000 miles on mine, all is good. This is the best 4 cylinder car I've ever owned.


----------



## Dave's Diesel Cruze (May 10, 2014)

ironflower said:


> If you are a USAA member you can get a extra $750 and they have a service were they will negotiate the price for you.
> It can save you a lot of time and hassle. I was also a credit union member and received a extra $250.


That's what I did. I used their car buying service and the car stickers for 27500 I believe and with that true car quote I picked it up for 21500 in December of 13. It's worth looking into.


----------



## International harvester (Mar 23, 2015)

Thanks. My girlfriend only complaint is the sunroof. For some people they just gotta have them. So far my economy isn't very good for the first 225 miles. My computer says I've burned 11 gallons. The computer says I'm averaging 28/29. I hope it's just poor economy on the break in. I haven drove it very gently. Mostly 20 min highway to work and back each day. I live and work close to the on/off ramps. I did figure out last night the car had 30-35 psi in each tire so I put just under 50 psi in each. You would think in a diesel that all that torque it produces small drag like ac and low tire pressure would have little or no impact. My 1 ton 7.3 is lifted with 37" tires and it gets 16-18 mpg. If it were a gasser it would get 6-8 mpg.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Your mileage will depend on just how hard you are driving the car. I have been averaging about 38 mpg per tank and I have a 25 minute commute that is mostly highway and I usually drive ~70 MPH. I still have my winter tires on too. 

It should not really be much lower due to break in/low miles. I was able to get 44 mpg average the first 300 mile trip I took just after buying the car. Tires were only 32 psi then, now I run them at 40.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

International harvester said:


> Thanks. My girlfriend only complaint is the sunroof. For some people they just gotta have them. So far my economy isn't very good for the first 225 miles. My computer says I've burned 11 gallons. The computer says I'm averaging 28/29. I hope it's just poor economy on the break in. I haven drove it very gently. Mostly 20 min highway to work and back each day. I live and work close to the on/off ramps. I did figure out last night the car had 30-35 psi in each tire so I put just under 50 psi in each. You would think in a diesel that all that torque it produces small drag like ac and low tire pressure would have little or no impact. My 1 ton 7.3 is lifted with 37" tires and it gets 16-18 mpg. If it were a gasser it would get 6-8 mpg.


Did resetting everything help with your averages?


----------



## International harvester (Mar 23, 2015)

I don't think so. I'm still on my first tank. I have a quarter tank left and have gone 350 miles. I doubt I'll hit 500 miles on this tank. The computer says I averaged 30mpg but my fuel used says over 14 gallons which equals 25 mpg. Short runs down the highway a lot of up and down Rpms for the first 500 miles.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Those two should match to the T (they'll usually be off from the pump estimate a little bit, but should agree with each other at least). That car was either idled or driven and then refilled and that monitor was not reset.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I think it was idled a lot at the dealer. That's the thing that seems most logical to me.


----------



## International harvester (Mar 23, 2015)

This is also what I'm thinking. How bad of a deal is this? Could it have harmed the car any sitting their idling a lot. The manual says don't leave it at the same rpm for extended times like a road trip during break in. The car was bone dry when I went to test drive it and the odometer said it had 4 miles. At the end of the test drive it had like 10 miles on the odometer. It says that my total miles 380 I have driven at an average 14mph. Everyday it goes up 2 tents of a mile. It's all making sense now. How worried should I be about it?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Won't hurt anything. That bit in the manual is just to make sure the rings on a brand new engine seat properly.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I wouldn't worry about it either. I broke every "break in rule" with mine and at 110K miles it has great power and doesn't use a drop of oil


----------

